# Albuquerque, NM here!!!! Anyone else????



## cysco00 (Mar 25, 2004)

Hello, im new to the boards and was wondering if anyone on here is in New Mexico?? I bought an '04 Spec V about a week ago and have many questions on exterior mods and performance mods. So far I have the Nismo Cat back and CAI.

Cisco C.


----------



## 04SSER (Apr 7, 2004)

*Abq Spec-v*

red 04 spec-v - See you around :cheers:


----------



## 3.5SE Auto (Oct 16, 2002)

Black on black g35 sedan 6 speed about 3 hours from you (Holbrook) come play on some deserted desert highways


----------



## Atomzzz (Oct 10, 2002)

*Im from Farmington*



cysco00 said:


> Hello, im new to the boards and was wondering if anyone on here is in New Mexico?? I bought an '04 Spec V about a week ago and have many questions on exterior mods and performance mods. So far I have the Nismo Cat back and CAI.
> 
> Cisco C.


I am stationed in california right now but all my family is from New Mexico... Lots of them in Albuturque


----------



## Atomzzz (Oct 10, 2002)

*forgot to post pics of my baby( check out the plates)*



cysco00 said:


> Hello, im new to the boards and was wondering if anyone on here is in New Mexico?? I bought an '04 Spec V about a week ago and have many questions on exterior mods and performance mods. So far I have the Nismo Cat back and CAI.
> 
> Cisco C.


ok so far....Brembo Slotted & Cross Drilled rotors
I put em' front and back.... they do the job and look sweet as hell 
Clarion 925 DVD 7" touch screen
This sysytem ROCKS!!!!! 1200watts..... 2-10" woofs in the rear and Boston Accoustic Speakers front and back..... The sysytem plays MP3's, VCD's, and DVD's, and of course a PS2 is hooked up =) 
Custom Interior
Manny's Apolstery in Oxnard CA. did my interior White on Grey, it used to be tan... He did an awesome job, and put raised flames on the inside of the door panel.... PIcs of the door panels have been added. =) 
Hayame Dual Exhaust
soundzzz badazzz, recently installed 3" "H" Pipe noticed some performance gain on the freeway at mid-to high gear ranges. 
Injen Cold Air Intake
really sets the engine compartment off.... not much of a performance gain I'm guessing a couple HP 
Italia Moda R6 Wheels 9x18" front & 10x18" rear
Took me a long time to find the right wheels.... and they're powder coated...I like the look....
Koni Shocks 
Koni shocks have been installed .... I noticed big performance in the handling of the car, recovering from heavy turns where the road surface isn't smooth... the car doesnt bounce like it used to. 
Paul Bailey Round Tail Light Conversion..... ordered from the U.K. http://www.paulbailey.com is where you can get tail lights like these. Or Strosek makes them also
Stillen Short Shifter
Better shifting is a plus.. 
Stillen Suspension kit 
These cars were already a great cornering car.... since I upgraded the suspension its cornering capabilities are unbelievable.... To aid I added a front strut tower bar.... the car is lowered about 1 1/2 -2"....... 
Stillen/Wings West/Bomex Various 
Wings West Front Bumper, Bomex Center Air Duct, Stillen Side Skirts, Stillen GTZ Rear Bumper, Stillen Wing Type III


----------



## cysco00 (Mar 25, 2004)

Nice A** Ride!!!!!! I have always loved the older 300z's!! So do u live in Albq. and are only stationed in Cali? If so, when to you get released?  If not anytime soon, heck let me know when your in town so we can :cheers: .

later

Cisco C.


----------

